

Show HN: We put together a messaging app over a beer brainstorm - thesidand

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;dk&#x2F;app&#x2F;id880331892<p>One of those side projects that turned out fun, but have absolutely no idea on how to get people using it. (we keep sharing it on our social networks, and got close to a 100 downloads)<p>Funny story about the name is that we made up a name before we knew what the app was going to be. It was just a fun exercise we indulged in at the pub, a bunch of laughs over silly app names for imaginary projects.
======
thesidand
Would love to hear thoughts and feedback.

